# Health Related Facts About Electronic Cigarettes



## annemarievdh

Interesting and good to know when under attack from e-cig haters...

http://www.vapersclub.com/factsaboutecigs.pdf

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Riaz

nice one @annemarievdh 

i wish i could print this on a few t shirts and wear a different one each day.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh

Riaz said:


> nice one @annemarievdh
> 
> i wish i could print this on a few t shirts and wear a different one each day.



I think that could actually work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Very informative, thanks @annemarievdh

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

annemarievdh said:


> Interesting and good to know when under attack from e-cig haters...
> 
> http://www.vapersclub.com/factsaboutecigs.pdf



Love this kinda info! Thanks @annemarievdh

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Fascinating, thanks @annemarievdh.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mklops

Wonderful info thank you @annemarievdh!

I have distributed that document via email to all the smokers at work that have tried ecigs and those that are contemplating!

Makes me even happier that I have managed to quit the analogues!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Mklops said:


> Wonderful info thank you @annemarievdh!
> 
> I have distributed that document via email to all the smokers at work that have tried ecigs and those that are contemplating!
> 
> Makes me even happier that I have managed to quit the analogues!



Spread the info @Mklops, as far and wide as you can!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mklops

I lvoe the fact about PG being used in inhalers and lung medicine transferal....

Check mate haters! Put that in your pipe and dont smoke it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Great page of info @annemarievdh - thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## andro

Thanks love the article

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Made this a sticky in the Newbie section if you don't mind, @annemarievdh?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex_Bael

Lots of information on Phil Busardo's site: http://www.tasteyourjuice.com/wordpress/is-it-safe/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Thank you @Rex_Beal, will definitely help with a lot of questions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shadowvapor

annemarievdh said:


> Interesting and good to know when under attack from e-cig haters...
> 
> http://www.vapersclub.com/factsaboutecigs.pdf


 Thanks for the info

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shadowvapor

Cant find anything good on if a e-cig can cause emphysema. is there anybody that is having a link on info pls. thanks a million

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Shadowvapor said:


> Cant find anything good on if a e-cig can cause emphysema. is there anybody that is having a link on info pls. thanks a million


I have never read that it can or that it cannot. It is, however, known why stinkies causes it and vaping does not operate in that way as far as I know. Personally I assume it can certainly not cause it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

I also cant say i have read anything about vaping and emphysema

But my logic is that vaping has to be better than smoking since there is no build up of tar particles lodged in the lung from vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Shadowvapor

T


Silver said:


> I also cant say i have read anything about vaping and emphysema
> 
> But my logic is that vaping has to be better than smoking since there is no build up of tar particles lodged in the lung from vaping.



Thanks Matthee and Silver. I have read also now the effects of tobacco smoke as a emphysema disease causer. I am more clear now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

They've been using PG vapour in hospitals to sanitize the air since the 1950's - so if it did cause emphysema, you would have millions of doctors and nurses around the world now suffering from emphysema

This site will give you all kinds of good info on just about every scientific study ever done on anything ecig related

http://www.vapersclub.com/science.php

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Shadowvapor

url]http://www.vapersclub.com/science.php[/QUOTE][/url]
Thanks Derrick for the reply. I am feeling much better with this info. I was worried a bit but feeling better now. 
I will use the link. 
Thanks a million.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

No worries - glad I could help - I'm also one of those people that researches something to death before I spend my money or risk my health on it - that being said - I know exactly what smoking did to me and still went ahead and smoked... sigh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex_Bael

I just came across the following thread which could be quite useful: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...hen-quitting-tobacco-changing-ecigarette.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nice find! And good read... I had a few of those!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ

Rex_Bael said:


> I just came across the following thread which could be quite useful: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...hen-quitting-tobacco-changing-ecigarette.html


Great find there man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rex_Bael said:


> I just came across the following thread which could be quite useful: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...hen-quitting-tobacco-changing-ecigarette.html



Thanks for sharing @Rex_Bael ,
I found it interesting how they refer often to how important mentoring by experts is when it comes to vaping. Without this forum and its 'panel of experts' i doubt i would have been half as successful if at all still vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Reading that source that @Rex_Bael posted above, i wanted to discuss a paragraph relating to avoiding certain eliquid flavourings. It comes from section 7, point 3. 

I will paste the relevant paragraph below

 Stop using flavorings that are known to have implications. Cinnamon, vanilla/vanillin, capsaicin (chilli extract), and dark food colorings (e.g. coffee) are likely to cause problems for some (or even many) people - and this is not a complete list. Diacetyl (butter popcorn flavor) is highly toxic and should never be inhaled as it can cause a degenerative lung disease, bronchiolitis obliterans.

Perhaps we can discuss some of these. What worries me is they refer to "dark food colorings e.g. Coffee". One of my favourite all day vapes is VM Choc Mint and it is a darker colour. But i dont notice any bad side effects. Any thoughts on this?

Maybe some of the eliquid manufacturers can comment since they have more experience. @Oupa ? @Derick, @Gizmo. 

By the way, @Gizmo, I noticed your VapeKing Coffee juice is clear in colour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek

I think it also depends on whether the flavouring is naturally extracted or artificial. If you don't see any side effects I wouldn't worry too much for now

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Oupa

@Silver , I think it is important to read your quoted paragraph in the context of the article and the section in question. The heading states "Minor specific e-liquid issues". It relates to "some" people that are intolerant to some e-liquids or certain ingredients. The list that then follows highlights some of these flavourings that some people have had reactions to. It is the same as someone being allergic to wheat or shellfish or eggs. Most people will not experience any side effects from these ingredients or flavours, but a small percentage might, and those individuals will then just need to exclude these ingredients known to cause issues for "some" people and change to a different flavour.

I do fully agree about the diacetyl. Although I do think people are going overboard about acetoin and acetylpropionyl, but as long as these 2 ingredients are listed by the vendor for flavours containing them, it is the user's own discretion to use them. People are divided about their use and the long term effects of these are unknown (as is also the case with using ecigs), although it seems to have no short term effect (over the last few years at least).

We do know one thing... smoking tobacco is definitely not healthy, it will make you sick and it will kill you.

My 2 cents...

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the reply @Oupa. You are on the ball! 

I agree, just pasting that paragraph without the context was a bit misleading. These are just minor specific eliquid issues.

I am glad you cleared it up - I was going to have a fit if I discovered VM Choc Mint was potentially not good for me since it is a darkish flavour.... 

Its great to know you are on top of all these things and that the ingredients in your liquids are carefully considered.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imotions

Hi guys probably the wrong thread however i got questioned on whats the diff between smoking hookah(hubbly) n vaping

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

a hookah still burns tobacco at an even more intense higher rate than a cigarette, but water filters it so the draw is so much smoother you don't notice the harshness. vaping turns the liquid into nicotine containing water vapour. hubbly it seems is even worse for you than smoking cigs in some respects. an ecig setup can give you that nice long hookah like draw with lots of "smoke" but without so many of the negative bad stuffs in it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jase

Hi,

Thanks for all the info, I am going to print some of this, laminate them and paste them on the wall in my office with a big red arrow pointing to them then vape away and point when the inevitable questions arise!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Jase said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for all the info, I am going to print some of this, laminate them and paste them on the wall in my office with a big red arrow pointing to them then vape away and point when the inevitable questions arise!



Haha grait plan. Let us know if it works

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Imotions

Haha i work in thw tobacco industry but still cant smoke indoors due to law restrictions n so on but def thinking of printing out the differences between cigs n e cigs so i can smoke inside esp now its winter haha

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Imotions said:


> Haha i work in thw tobacco industry but still cant smoke indoors due to law restrictions n so on but def thinking of printing out the differences between cigs n e cigs so i can smoke inside esp now its winter haha
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk



Brilliant idea !!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imotions

Def so 

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## VapeD's

Hi,

Has anyone had an adverse reaction to high PG content juices (liQua) ? Tingling lips/tongue, sore throat, heavy chest, light headedness?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz

VapeD's said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone had an adverse reaction to high PG content juices (liQua) ? Tingling lips/tongue, sore throat, heavy chest, light headedness?



Tingling lips sounds like maybe you got ejuice onto your lips through your drip tip perhaps. The rest of your issues sound like your nic levels are too high. Try a different brand of ejuice and/or lower nic levels

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches

https://metro.co.uk/2018/10/15/warm...you-an-erection-lasting-for-two-days-8038448/

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

